# White on White



## CubeHawk (Dec 8, 2009)

Just a question: Do you put white stickers/tiles on a white cube or do you like the black stickers/tiles on a white cube. Does your preference chance as the cubes get larger. 

Example: Do you like white on white cube on 3x3 and below and black on white on 4x4 and up


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

Black stickers on white cubes. all the time. all my cubes are white.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Dec 8, 2009)

Ewww, layer your clothes, obviously. Black is a neutral, it goes with everything. Totally, black on white is hot this season.


----------



## michaellahti (Dec 8, 2009)

It's whatever you like the best. It's your cube after all.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 8, 2009)

I can't work with black on my cube. I have to have white on white.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Dec 8, 2009)

i put white sticker on my white cubes


----------



## Sebastian-1 (Dec 8, 2009)

I put white stickers on white puzzles, most of my puzzles are white (only my megaminx is black)


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 8, 2009)

White on white for sure. Black on black gives me a heart attack... name that song


----------



## blizzardmb (Dec 8, 2009)

White on white ftw


----------



## Daniel Que (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a black cube, so I use white on black.

Does nobody use black cubes? I love black cubes!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Dec 8, 2009)

WoW


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 8, 2009)

I never use black stickers.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 8, 2009)

I just really don't like the look of dirt building up around white stickers.


----------



## Swoncen (Dec 8, 2009)

I have problems to distinguish black and red stickers, so I use white on white.


----------



## Forte (Dec 9, 2009)

I have white on my white square-1.


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 9, 2009)

On my white cubes, I just leave 1 side naked, unless I'm using tiles. Using black stickers kills my recognition.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

i restickered my black void cube (yes it's a KO) with white opposite black, yellow opposite red, and blue to green.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Dec 9, 2009)

I like white on black


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> I never use black stickers.


What she said.

And as someone once put it (qq, I think): why do puzzle companies think that we can't handle white stickers on white cubes?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

some say that she could solve the rubik's cube under 15 seconds, and that her cube has purple stickers on all six sides.

all we know is, she's called the DNF princess


----------



## JTW2007 (Dec 9, 2009)

Doesn't matter to me for any cube (except Sq-1), but I normally use white on white.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 9, 2009)

WHITE ON WHITE
WHITE ON BLACK
BLACK STICKERS ARE LAME


----------



## Sa967St (Dec 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> some say that she could solve the rubik's cube under 15 seconds, and that her cube has purple stickers on all six sides.
> 
> all we know is, she's called the DNF princess


....what? :confused:


----------



## Daniel Wu (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> WHITE ON WHITE
> WHITE ON BLACK
> BLACK STICKERS ARE LAME



Yes.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> WHITE ON WHITE
> WHITE ON BLACK
> BLACK STICKERS ARE LAME



I agree with you!!!


----------



## Edward (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> BLACK ON WHITE
> WHITE ON BLACK
> BLACK ON BLACK
> BLACK STICKERS ARE NOT THAT BAD



fix'd


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 9, 2009)

i just like the contrast between black and white. 

Black on white.
White on black.


----------



## Caedus (Dec 9, 2009)

Edmund said:


> WHITE ON WHITE
> *WHITE ON WHITE ALWAYS*
> BLACK STICKERS *AND CUBES* ARE LAME


+1
Corrected, but yes.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2009)

lol i i don't really care but i do like black stickers on my white cubes.

my main cubes are all black except the 7x7.
i love black cubes, i'm racist in terms of cube color =P


----------



## minsarker (Dec 9, 2009)

Hmm well all my cubes are black and so I just use the white on black.

I really wanna go get a DIY but I love my rubiks 3x3, I could swear its one of the best in the world!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > some say that she could solve the rubik's cube under 15 seconds, and that her cube has purple stickers on all six sides.
> ...



it's from topgear.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 9, 2009)

BLACK ON WHITE FTW!!!


----------



## yeee707 (Dec 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > daniel0731ex said:
> ...



I love topgear, and the crazy stig facts.

On topic:
I do black on white, or white on black. It looks silly to have white on white. Like a second layer of unnecessary skin.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 9, 2009)

My favourite color is white, hence I put white on white.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 9, 2009)

you guys are all racists!! why does nobody mention yellow?


----------



## DavidSanders (Dec 9, 2009)

I usually use black on white, and also black on black.


----------



## LNZ (Dec 9, 2009)

I have 8 3x3x3 cubes, 3 black and 5 white. Of the 5 white 3x3x3's, 4 are with a white side.


----------



## 马良 (Dec 9, 2009)

White on white,white on black
Black on black ,I didn't try it!


----------



## Shortey (Dec 9, 2009)

msemtd said:


> White on white for sure. Black on black gives me a heart attack... name that song



Clean my wounds?


----------



## SkateTracker (Dec 9, 2009)

I've got white on all my cubes, black and white.

Well, on my main 3x3, I've actually got black and white on white. Black replaces blue, simply because I like black, haha.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Dec 9, 2009)

Morten said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > White on white for sure. Black on black gives me a heart attack... name that song
> ...



YES! Corrosion of Conformity circa 1993 - good work.


----------



## CubeDust (Dec 9, 2009)

white on black. and black on white


----------



## zaub3rfr4g (Dec 9, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> Black stickers on white cubes. all the time. all my cubes are white.


----------



## shelley (Dec 9, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> some say that she could solve the rubik's cube under 15 seconds, and that her cube has purple stickers on all six sides.
> 
> all we know is, she's called the DNF princess



Assuming no pops, DNFing is quite a feat on a cube with purple on every side.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 10, 2009)

[english accent] well, since she's the DNF princess, anything is possible. [/english accent]


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 10, 2009)

I always put white on white when building/stickering a cube for myself.

When I give white cubes away as presents (Birthdays, christmas etc) I always put black on as most non-cubers that I've met like black on white more.

However for me, I don't really solve based on color alone, for me I use light vs dark.

My Color Scheme:
White
Florescent Yellow
Florescent Green
Florescent Orange
Light Blue
Red

When color recognizing:
If light:
Determine Color

If Dark:
It's red.

Maybe it is just me, but I can easily discern light colors from one another (hence the 5/6 colors being light) but I cannot quickly and efficiently distinguish dark colors. So no dark blue for me (which is the main color people ask me about).

This is my reason for my color scheme (and white on white vs black on white).

On cubes that I do not use for speed, but just normal solving, I still prefer white on white, but it isn't as important.


----------



## howtocube (JB) (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm sure some of you will call "lame" but these are the schemes lubethecube.com prefers

Bright Set (made up of the following cubesmith colors)

White
Flourescent Yellow
Flourescent Pink
Bright Orange
Light Blue
Flourescent Green

Muted Set (made up of the follwoing cubesmith colors)

Light Grey
Yellow
Orange
Red
Light Blue
Light Green


IMO these are the best......

However to get back on topic, I use both contrast and monochromatic with white cubes, however monochromatic doesn't work as well with a black cube for me. I guess because Black on Black just makes it look like you forgot to sticker on side?


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 10, 2009)

I like black on white.
I like white on black.
I like white on blue.
I like white on pink.
I like yellow on my black pyraminx.

I love my black pyraminx <3
I love my black 4x4 QJ <3
and love my black modded ES into v2 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3

But that's just a useless discussion.

Enjoy!


----------



## shelley (Dec 10, 2009)

KwS Pall said:


> I like black on white.
> I like white on black.
> I like white on blue.
> I like white on pink.
> ...



Boom de yada boom de yada boom de yada boom de yada


----------

